
Facebook/Twitter Cause Workforce Shortage at NNSA - grecs
http://www.novainfosecportal.com/2012/05/28/facebook-twitter-cause-workforce-shortage-at-nnsa/
======
otoburb
This (short) article quotes the NNSA that they pay competitive salaries. If
they have determined that the lack of social media may be one of the
contributing factors to the extreme shortage of skilled and qualified U.S.
citizens, perhaps they could increase the compensation until they figure out
the limit.

I can't see how they would want to compromise on security given the sensitive
nature of their work.

~~~
gms
Another way to fix this is to fast-track immigration for the qualified
foreigners.

~~~
queensnake
That kind of defeats the purpose of the requirement I'd think.

